# rapido 7099+tv and sat cable



## voltar (Jul 24, 2009)

Can anybody point me in the right direction ive been trying to find the ends of the tv and sat cables,i know that the sockets are all pre wired just cant find the cables.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Ours is a 7090.

Output: try above the fridge, right at the back on the right (top shelf).
Input: in a cupboard in the rear corner of the van (back of wardrobe in our case).

Kev


----------

